
Privacy Badger Now Fights More Sneaky Google Tracking - vezycash
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/10/privacy-badger-now-fights-more-sneaky-google-tracking
======
move-on-by
I've been extremely impressed with Privacy Badger with the past couple
releases. It doesn't use bloated and impossible to keep updated block lists.
Instead it uses heuristics to learn which domains are following you around on
the web and block them. One major downfall with this approach is that it has
to learn first. An update from August [1] allows Privacy Badger to now come
pre-trained from the top 2,000 sites of the Majestic Million. Its great
because it the same heuristics based approach - no lists to maintain, fully
automatic. Combined with this new update, Privacy Badger is quite an effective
tool with an extremely simple to use interface.

Of course, I still use other extensions combined with Privacy Badger that are
list based and gives fine-grained controls like uMatrix and a Pi-Hole. I would
never recommend uMatrix or a Pi-Hole to a non-technical person, but I wouldn't
hesitate to recommend Privacy Badger.

[1] [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/08/giving-privacy-
badger-...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/08/giving-privacy-badger-jump-
start)

------
nicolaslem
Google: the web is bloated, we need AMP

also Google: let's add a ping attribute to each link so that a click triggers
two requests instead of one

